# University project



## Designer10 (Oct 14, 2013)

Please could you take the time to fill out this quick survey. 

Its for a university project regaurding Ladder safety. 

thanks in advance 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/N3RH6NJ

​


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How much are you willing to pay me?


----------

